

An app to save sites / read later - LongLurker

Hey there,<p>I read quite a lot of articles off HN, I usually have all 8 tabs in my iPhone full of sites sites I've read but want to save. Often I will email myself the link, however then it gets caught up in my inbox and not the best way to search.<p>Is there an app/site where I save these urls, tag them and possibly even take a image/pdf of the site, so if it goes down or offline reading I can still access the content.<p>Something like Delicious but it doesn't seem to do the offline part.<p>What do you use to keep track of interesting links?
======
creature
I think you want two services here; Instapaper for the offline reading part,
Pinboard for the archive part. I use Instapaper for the 'read later/offline'
stuff, as a) it works on the web, iPad, iPhone, & Kindle and b) it's great at
syncing. Pinboard will let you save URLs and tag them, and with a pro account
it'll keep a copy of the page for you.

------
msangi
You should check <http://getpocket.com>

~~~
LongLurker
Thanks, this is looking like what I wanted.

------
ragsagar
I use readability, it even has the option to send to my kindle directly.

------
kral
kippt.com, then I send most of my "read later" stuff to my kindle.

------
devb0x
you will not beat instapaper.

